# P0299 Gen 2 Hatchback



## GEN2bluRS (May 16, 2018)

On my 2016 it does have a rubber seal but it is not shaped like a O-ring it's like a "U". I think the air pressure will expand the "U" to make a good seal. Also, when my inlet air duct popped off the garrage found a crack an had to replace the whole inlet tube. (It was not a stocked item so I got a rental car.) For some reason they also, had to change the heat exchanger. (plugged) I was glad it was all under warranty. ~2.5h of labor and parts.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## luisdavid11 (Jun 3, 2019)

Well I dealt with the issue for a while and I finally pulled the trigger and took the turbo off. Wastegate pin has tons of play and catalytic converter is all broken and cracked. Guess this wastegate issue is also something to look forward to on these Gen 2 cruze. 56k miles btw.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

That hurts to hear. At least it's still under the powertrain warranty! That's the only thing I don't like about buying my '17 hatch with only 6k on it a few months ago. The 5 years will be up long before the 60k. I had been looking at aftermarket wastegates but nobody makes them since the 2nd gen 1/4 is electronic I guess. The do make a recirculating valve, whatever that is


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

This is the first time I've seen wastegate or catalytic failure issues on the 2nd gen. The tube popping off isn't unheard of though.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

A buddy of mine here in MA said he's already replaced a bunch of turbo's on the 2nd gen's. Luckily they're relatively cheap even straight from GM


----------

